# Deutsche Beschreibung Eagle Fishfinder II



## pedda68 (12. Februar 2005)

Hi!

Habe mir ein gebrauchtes 
*Eagle Fishfinder II - Echolot*
 gekauft und leider keine Beschreibung mitgeliefert bekommen.|gr:
Kann mir jemand mit der deutschen Anleitung weiterhelfen?

Danke und Gruß
pedda68 #h​


----------



## Albatros (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Deutsche Beschreibung Eagle Fishfinder II*

Moin pedda68#h

wie ist die genaue Bezeichnung Deines Geräts? Eagle Magna II, Eagle Fish Easy 2 etc...?
Ein Eagle Fishfinder II gibt, oder gab es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Schau mal, ob auf dem Gerät noch irgend etwas steht, zur Not stellste ein Foto ein. Ich denke, dann wird dir eher geholfen


----------



## pedda68 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Deutsche Beschreibung Eagle Fishfinder II*

Hi Albatros!


Hast Recht - die genaue Bezeichnung des Echolotes heißt:
Eagle Ultra II und ist schon ein paar Jahre alt!

Wenn du einen Tip bezüglich der deutschen Bedienungsanleitung hast, vielen Dank im voraus.#6 
Ansonsten habe ich mich im "auto-Menü" bereits schon mehr oder weniger durchgetestet.


----------

